# P=Cute J=Sexy



## Senter (Nov 21, 2011)

What do you think? Can we generalize this statement? . Im half way joking


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Hm 
What made you come up with that?

While I certainly don't mind the generalization,I would like to hear the reasoning behind it.


----------



## Senter (Nov 21, 2011)

MonieJ said:


> Hm
> What made you come up with that?


Well... when comparing the two in real life it seems like Ps exude this cuteness and Js exude more of a sexiness. Ps seem to open their eyes wider whereas J's look more in control with their face and all. When you think J you think... taking control... think victoria secret... but when you think P you think... Ima do whatever and not control anything.. and you get more of a child like quality it seems. Iunno.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

I suppose it has to do with level of assertiveness.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

But I want to be sexy, damn it. :angry:

Actually though, I think it depends more on the other letters. ESFJs, ENFJs...they haven't often struck me as sexy in the same way as IxxJs have. I'd call the ExFJs cute.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

J = confidence. P = clumsy. Makes sense ;p


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

I think everyone has their own definitions of sexy and cute. And defining it down the J/P dichotomy is flat out ridiculous. (T/F or S/N i might buy but J/P?)


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> I think everyone has their own definitions of sexy and cute. And defining it down the J/P dichotomy is flat out ridiculous. (T/F or S/N i might buy but J/P?)


Really? Why do you think that? It doesn't seem too far-fetched to me.

I think OP is referring to initial impression as in natural attitude


----------



## Senter (Nov 21, 2011)

dejavu said:


> But I want to be sexy, damn it. :angry:
> 
> Actually though, I think it depends more on the other letters. ESFJs, ENFJs...they haven't often struck me as sexy in the same way as IxxJs have. I'd call the ExFJs cute.


yea ENTPs kind of walk a thin line here I think. And I am not just saying that in reaction to you. I've thought that for awhile.


----------



## Senter (Nov 21, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> I think everyone has their own definitions of sexy and cute. And defining it down the J/P dichotomy is flat out ridiculous. (T/F or S/N i might buy but J/P?)


alright well what's your reasoning then?


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

T is sexy (focus on 'certain' facts) F is cute (focus on the feeling) was their reasoning I guess. S sexy (focus on looking good) N cute (focus on the essence of good)?

I can see where J/P is also coming from but what about I/E?

I (aloof/withdrawn) = Sexy

E (sociable/people oriented) = Cute

So from this we can determine quasi-scientifically that ISTJ is the sexiest type and ENFP is the cutest.

LOL. This is some awesome BS. I like the implications but honestly... I doubt it will hold up to empirical testing.



Senter said:


> yea ENTPs kind of walk a thin line here I think. And I am not just saying that in reaction to you. I've thought that for awhile.


That's because they are 3 parts cute to 1 part sexy. Shaken and not stirred; serve chilled


----------



## Senter (Nov 21, 2011)

Elyasis said:


> T is sexy (focus on 'certain' facts) F is cute (focus on the feeling) was their reasoning I guess. S sexy (focus on looking good) N cute (focus on the essence of good)?
> 
> I can see where J/P is also coming from but what about I/E?
> 
> ...



wait where did the above stuff come from? (meaning the stuff about e and i and all that). you mean the reasoning behind the infj guys proposal that J-P is more absurd than e i and n s?


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

From me, in my head.


----------



## Senter (Nov 21, 2011)

Elyasis said:


> From me, in my head.


ok.. well could we just focus on the J P part then?


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

Ergo, I am sexy.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

It's all absurd. I'm just making the most of the absurdity.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Heh, no. I've seen enough to the contrary, end of story. (for instance, I would say that ESFJs tend to come off as more cute over sexy than ESFPs, who tend to seem colder and more serious in general...but that's totally just my experience). This is all probably a self-fullfilling prophecy derived from buying into the J/P dichotomies too much.


----------



## jdbullet23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Idk, i think there's some truth to it. Since I'm a senser & a thinker, I come off as very logical & not so cute in my reasoning etc because I don't usually involve feelings & emotions (which I personally find cute, ). But since I'm also a perceiver, I've been called cute more than I've been called sexy. I'm kind of impulsive & carefree & it's easy to entertane me, & I'm also extremely laid back so I tend to laugh no matter where i am or who I'm with. That makes me seem just adorable, apparently. lol

Of course, my girlfriend is also a P & she likes the few moments when I get agressive & assertive. I don't like being uptight & so I'm usually very flexible & able to relax about things. She enjoys pushing my J buttons.


----------



## ohlizzie (Feb 3, 2012)

Ps are more spontaneous which is something more often associated with "cute" personalities. Js are more shrewd and careful making them seem more mysterious, which is more often associated with "sexy" personalities.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Serial Hero said:


> Really? Why do you think that? It doesn't seem too far-fetched to me.
> 
> I think OP is referring to initial impression as in natural attitude


Still doesn't matter. Unless you are only considering the extraverted characteristics of a person (which mind you may not even be fully disclosed behind how much people try to dress themselves up socially). 

The premise of the OP strikes me as J = Te and P = Se/Ne. Now that might be 75% accurate by MBTI lines of thinking but its doesn't really describe how people are in real life. In fact it might only just describe extraverts (because introverts the judging/perceiving is assigned to the wrong function). 

So perhaps you could have this argument that Extraverted Judgment (Te/Fe) is sexier than Extraverted Perception (Ne/Se) or whatever the premise is. But you'd pretty much have to leave introverts out of the equation (or risk incorrectly judging them) or create another paradigm for introverts wherein Introverted Judgment (Ti/Fi) is sexier than Introverted Perception (Ni/Si). Either way I think it is a stretch and trying to apply too much to something that has relatively no weight whatsoever (and shouldn't even be part of the MBTI type code).

If we were to expand this out to Jungian theory cute might be those aspects of our persona that we find in other people (that we see as positive) and sexy might be those aspects of ourselves we reject and then project onto a potential lover (this is really at the heart of what's going on here). In Dr. Beebe's 8-function model sexy would be the 5th function (or your dominant function but the opposite attitude). He calls this the Opposing Personality, that when you meet someone of the same sex (say a male ISTP meets a male ESTJ) the feeling will be one of opposition. But when ISTP meets a female Te-dom the opposition becomes intriguing and sexy. To Beebe, the thing that makes you feel opposed or threatened becomes the very thing that creates sexual tension in the opposite sex (not sure how this applies to gay people though).


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I would have thought that F types would be cuter than T types. 
A lot of T types, men and women alike, don't often come across as cute or sexy.
Rather there is something else that makes them appealing..which I guess could lean towards "sexy" depending on how you define the term.
One of the cutest women I know is an ISFJ. She's far too modest to be sexy.


----------



## Polo (Oct 2, 2011)

Nope. I'm J, and I cannot be sexy. At least not consciously. Occasionally I have be cute, I think. I'm confident most of the time. But sexy - no.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

> One of the cutest women I know is an ISFJ. She's far too modest to be sexy.


Probably because you are a Ne-dom.


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

ISTPs are cute not sexy?


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> Still doesn't matter. Unless you are only considering the extraverted characteristics of a person (which mind you may not even be fully disclosed behind how much people try to dress themselves up socially).
> 
> The premise of the OP strikes me as J = Te and P = Se/Ne. Now that might be 75% accurate by MBTI lines of thinking but its doesn't really describe how people are in real life. In fact it might only just describe extraverts (because introverts the judging/perceiving is assigned to the wrong function).
> 
> ...


Ah!

Of course, this proposal is a complete stretch, but we find some shallow truths in it. Let's roughly define sexy and cute (as taken from urbandictionary).



> cute
> 
> 1) used to describe little kids doing funny things
> 2) someone that is attractive in an innocent way
> ...


As for sexy, I couldn't find a decent one, so we'll leave it at this:

*Sexy -- someone who comes off as confident, takes initiative, and can effectively express themselves*

We think of models as "sexy". The poses and facial expressions they make embody these qualities.

I don't think being introverted vs extraverted has that large of an impact on the individual's expression of J/P because in the end, they'll use their extraverted function to relate to the world -- which is the function that others will notice. No need to create extra paradigms.

While Js aren't internally more or less likely to be insecure than Ps (that would be a ridiculous argument), they _will_ generally _come off_ as more confident. Both Si and Ni are comparatively stubborn functions which tend to draw conclusions themselves without as much verification from external sources as Se and Ne. They're pretty sure of what they know, or think they know. This covers "comes off as confident".

In junction with Ni and Si, Js' Te and Fe will generally try to take the initiative to impose structuring on the external world, _and_ will be able to explain more methodically and to the point than the relatively 'chaotic' Se or Ne paired with the ambiguous and unexacting Ti and Fi. This covers "taking initiative" and "expressing effectively".

You put it all together, it's a walking sexy machine.


As for P, it's easy to imagine how they're more likely to be "cute". Ne and Se are generally more playful and curiously interactive than the directing Te and Fe and, perhaps, less intimidating. The Ti and Fi are less calculating/precise and more willing to tag along or explore wider array of new ideas or situations. More so followers on a unique yet confusing path, exhibiting 'childlike' qualities (not childish, childlike).

Mesh it together, bunches of cute little buttons ;p



But so much more goes into account than just MBTI/Cognitive functions, it's obvious -- but I'm making sure we're clear. We're talking rough generalizations here. And, again, it's more so hocus pocus than anything to be taken seriously.



As for the Beebe theory -- that seems a lot more plausible. I wouldn't say "sexy", more so "attractive".


----------



## journeytoforever (Mar 28, 2010)

AimfortheBrain said:


> ISTPs are cute not sexy?


Oh man. I think ISTPs are SO sexy


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

journeytoforever said:


> Oh man. I think ISTPs are SO sexy


Exactly. ISTPs are practically known for being sexy (especially to you ENFPs :tongue


----------



## journeytoforever (Mar 28, 2010)

AimfortheBrain said:


> Exactly. ISTPs are practically known for being sexy (especially to you ENFPs :tongue


Ain't that the truth


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

What's so sexy about reloading Facebook on your iPhone all day long?


----------



## Gyepitokki (Jan 21, 2012)

I think it would depend on the individual's personality dominance. In my 'circle' of friends we have an INTP, ISTJ, ESFJ, ISFP, ENTP and me, the INFJ.

I'm branded the "childish/cute" one in the group (Probably because I have an overdeveloped I and F function, personally I think the F mostly cancels out the J) and the ENTP is whom everyone deems the most sexually attractive. It really depends on the individual's confidence, dominance and the way they carry themselves. Obviously, it's open to criticism :3


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I've been told online that I was sexy when I'm exercising my conceptual muscle. 

In person, I'm "cute", but that might just be my age...


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

The danger in this thread is that this is all 100% pure projection, since Js/Ps can't actually be quantified in any specific way in actuality. Most people are only seeing the theoretical representation of Js/Ps, as conjured by stereotypes. This stuff falls apart easily when applied to reality. This would be the equivalent of asking, "Is so and so racial group cute and the other so and so racial group sexy?"


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

dejavu said:


> But I want to be sexy, damn it. :angry:
> 
> Actually though, I think it depends more on the other letters. ESFJs, ENFJs...they haven't often struck me as sexy in the same way as IxxJs have. I'd call the ExFJs cute.


Well if you want I find your avatar very attractive and your profile is just charming...I use cat warmers too.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Worriedfunction said:


> Well if you want I find your avatar very attractive and your profile is just charming...I use cat warmers too.


lol, thanks. :kitteh: Cats are awesome.


----------



## Crafter79 (Jul 15, 2011)

Serial Hero said:


> J = confidence. P = clumsy. Makes sense ;p


 You have no idea what an Istp is do you?


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah, I never thought of Se users (SPs) as being "cuter" than SJs. It seems like Se users are more stereotyped as being "sexy" in the media (look no further than most of the ESFP stereotypes out there of them being sluts and whatnot), while SFJ types are more stereotyped as being "cute" and bubbly, if females, goody-girls, etc.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Elyasis said:


> T is sexy (focus on 'certain' facts) F is cute (focus on the feeling) was their reasoning I guess. S sexy (focus on looking good) N cute (focus on the essence of good)?
> 
> I can see where J/P is also coming from but what about I/E?
> 
> ...













gif aside I agree with you.


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

Senter said:


> What do you think? Can we generalize this statement? . Im half way joking


Half joking?


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol of course there will be exceptions.

BUT i have noticed the j/p cuteness thing. Of course its not going to work that way all the time, a subject like this isnt worth arguing too much over.^to all people who are taking this way too seriously. But, in general, ive seen it happen. Isfjs tend to be pretty "cute" imo, so theres one exception.


----------



## HappyRedux (Jan 31, 2012)

dejavu said:


> But I want to be sexy, damn it. :angry:
> 
> Actually though, I think it depends more on the other letters. ESFJs, ENFJs...they haven't often struck me as sexy in the same way as IxxJs have. I'd call the ExFJs cute.


yay? Im really not even sure where to start on this topic.. to the OP to me it seems when using incredibly subjective language.. cute, sexy etc.. you should probably atleast explain what you are trying to describe.. and and as fun as abstractions are... at some point they become so divorced from reality. that they may only be usefull for one person.. namely the proponent.


----------

